# All paperwork gone



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Well, we have completed all forms and applications and all relevant paperwork for permanent residence through federal skilled worker. We at aiming to move to Calgary. 

All posted today via international signed for from uk. 

Now it's just a waiting game to hear back from then. 

So nervous, all out of our hands now though. Our future is in there hands ;0) states on the CIC website upto 23months but also read can take 6-9 months, but shall keep this post running and update with any info so people can get rough estimate of timeline etc 

Anyone else in the same boat? Would be nice to go through it with someone who is so doing it. 

X


----------



## Sunryder (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi
We will be putting our application in the next 2/4 weeks. Did you have a job offer when you applied for PR? Will be interested in the timelines!


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there

Would be good if you could put timelines too on this thread when you send off etc, so it gives people an idea of length of process 

We don't have a job offer, do you? Nearer the time we will be applying for employment but until we get an time estimate unsure when to start.


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

Lianth2009 said:


> Well, we have completed all forms and applications and all relevant paperwork for permanent residence through federal skilled worker. We at aiming to move to Calgary.
> 
> All posted today via international signed for from uk.
> 
> ...



Hi
Well I already applied and had the acknowledgment letter dated July 2010, still waiting. I think it's better to find a job offer, other wise it could be a long wait in many cases. GOOD LUCK, hope you get there before us.


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Asabani - thank you for your reply. Just out of interest how long from sending to getting your acknowledge email/letter? 

Also, we are in contact with a firm in calgary which my partner used to work with in London so have sent his cv (resume) to them and we look on there site regular for positions relating to my partners employment. Main thing is my partner has to sit red seals exams which you can't do until you are there.


----------



## nikki r (Jan 3, 2012)

We are also moving to Calgary and has our application accepted in November 2011, it took us 11 months in total from submission to visas arriving!! we had no job lined up either. it went really fast cant believe we are actually going. good luck with your application!!!


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

That's fantastic nikki, gives me a little hope it won't take years! We are aiming or Calgary too. 

When are you going out there permanently?


----------



## nikki r (Jan 3, 2012)

im sure you will get there!!

we are going out mid May!!

we thought it would take ages, and we had to re submitt some paperwork when my daughter was born last january, so hopefully yours might take a little longer? did you submitt the application yourself or did you hire lawyers?


----------



## nikki r (Jan 3, 2012)

sorry i meant that your might be a little quicker!!!


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

We submitted it ourselves did you? 

We are going out beginning of may for a reccie visit. Would be thrilled if it takes as quick as you? What did you apply though FSW? 

How exciting for you!! Have you or an area in mind? We have a few places in mind but going may to check them out regards schools and houses etc. we have a 2 yr old son.


----------



## nikki r (Jan 3, 2012)

yeah we did it ourselves, saves a bit of money. We applied through the FSW, on my husbands job, who is an aircraft engineer but he was a supervisor for just over a year about 8 years ago which just about fitted one of the 29 NOC occupations, so we were winging it a little bit, but everything was fine. 

i underestimated how difficult it would be choosing an area, its soooo difficult!! we are only in calgary for just over a week in february as we are also considering Kelowna as the winters are less harsh, so really need to make a decision now on where we want to go. 

now that we have our visas accepted, im pretty confident that anyone that has a pretty decent job that fits one of the noc codes required will get accepted. 

so good luck


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

My partner has been an electrician since leaving school and he is 34 now so has lots of experience, he does need to sit red seal but that should be fine. His job is in the "list" so hopefully that will put us in good stead! 

Good luck with deciding where to go, and thank you so much for you information really appreciate it.


----------



## nikki r (Jan 3, 2012)

you will have no problem!! 

all the best for the future


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

Lianth2009 said:


> Asabani - thank you for your reply. Just out of interest how long from sending to getting your acknowledge email/letter?
> 
> Also, we are in contact with a firm in calgary which my partner used to work with in London so have sent his cv (resume) to them and we look on there site regular for positions relating to my partners employment. Main thing is my partner has to sit red seals exams which you can't do until you are there.


Hi Lianth, At the time there were 2 stages, 1. sending the applications, 2.sending the original documents. I sent my applications early in January 2010 then we had the initial approval some times in March, then by the time I sent the original documents it was around 10 JULY 2010 and I recieved the letter of Acknowledgment on 13 AUG 2010 and since I have been waiting,it supposed to be between 8 to 12 month, even I just recently contacted them but the reponse didn't help, because there was nothing to indicate how long more I have to wait.
Regarding the Red Seal exam, would your partner's qualicatons and certificates not be sufficiant to start? then when you are there having the exams done. 
From other people exprience any job offer for any sort of work is welcome only to get you there and as soon as you are there you could start sorting other things out, Jobs, Certificates ,.... . how far in the process are you now?


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

nikki r said:


> We are also moving to Calgary and has our application accepted in November 2011, it took us 11 months in total from submission to visas arriving!! we had no job lined up either. it went really fast cant believe we are actually going. good luck with your application!!!


Hi if you don't mind Can you tell me please when did you send your Documents in?


----------



## nikki r (Jan 3, 2012)

we sent our documents in mid to late November 2010, added a few documents after our daughter was born end January 2011, then had our medicals August 2011, and sent off our passports end of October 2011 which we had back with our visas beginning of November. so just under a year!!


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

nikki r said:


> we sent our documents in mid to late November 2010, added a few documents after our daughter was born end January 2011, then had our medicals August 2011, and sent off our passports end of October 2011 which we had back with our visas beginning of November. so just under a year!!


Thanks for the information! I geuss you are one of the lucky ones. All the best with new life in Canada!


----------



## JohnandSteph (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone have a link for an up to date NOC list please as my wife and our family are looking to apply soon.

many thanks


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

JohnandSteph said:


> Does anyone have a link for an up to date NOC list please as my wife and our family are looking to apply soon.
> 
> many thanks


hi there, there it is "http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/complete-applications.asp


----------



## JohnandSteph (Aug 28, 2008)

Many thanks Asabani.
I am an Avionics Technician by trade so I guess I would be best applying under 7242 – Industrial Electricians although I am not sure aircraft come under the heading of "industrial".


----------



## Sunryder (Oct 7, 2011)

Lianth2009 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Would be good if you could put timelines too on this thread when you send off etc, so it gives people an idea of length of process
> 
> We don't have a job offer, do you? Nearer the time we will be applying for employment but until we get an time estimate unsure when to start.


Hi Laith2009
Yes, my husband has had a job offer and at the moment we are just waiting for police clearances from S. Africa and signing an afidavit for the Zimbabwe clearance. He is booked to take the IELT in a weeks time and once we have these papers we will be sending our papers off. Also a bit nervous as I have heard different stories about the timelines, some take ages and some get it really quick. I guess it just depends on whose desk it lands on. Does anyone have any idea of a PR application with a job offer timelines???? Will keep you updated of our progress.

Good luck with yours....


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

JohnandSteph said:


> Many thanks Asabani.
> I am an Avionics Technician by trade so I guess I would be best applying under 7242 – Industrial Electricians although I am not sure aircraft come under the heading of "industrial".


*Hi JohnandSteph, this the description of the NOC 7242. I hope this helps.*

"Industrial electricians install, maintain, test, troubleshoot and repair industrial electrical equipment and associated electrical and electronic controls. They are employed by electrical contractors and maintenance departments of factories, plants, mines, shipyards and other industrial establishments.

(Description from Human Resources and Skills Development Canada's National Occupation Classification, used by Canadian immigration officers, to assess an applicant's work experience.)

Read and interpret drawings, blueprints, schematics and electrical code specifications to determine layout of industrial electrical equipment installations
Install, examine, replace or repair electrical wiring, receptacles, switch boxes, conduits, feeders, fibre-optic and coaxial cable assemblies, lighting fixtures and other electrical components
Test electrical and electronic equipment and components for continuity, current, voltage and resistance
Maintain, repair, install and test switchgear, transformers, switchboard meters, regulators and reactors
Maintain, repair, test and install electrical motors, generators, alternators, industrial storage batteries and hydraulic and pneumatic electrical control systems
Troubleshoot, maintain and repair industrial, electrical and electronic control systems and other related devices
Conduct preventive maintenance programs and keep maintenance records
May install, maintain and calibrate industrial instrumentation and related devices."

*And these are the examples titles of Industrial Electricians:*


apprentice industrial electrician
apprentice marine electrician
diesel electrician – railway
electric signal repairer – railway
electrical repairer, crane maintenance
electrical repairer, industrial
electrical repairer, machine shop
electrical technician – military
electrician – rail transport
electrician, industrial
electrician, plant maintenance
electrician, shipyard
industrial electrician
industrial electrician apprentice
industrial electrician lead hand
journeyman/woman industrial electrician
maintenance electrician – industrial

marine electrician
marine electrician – military
marine equipment electrician
marine wireman/woman
mill electrician
mine electrician
plant electrician
plant maintenance electrician
railway signal installer
railway signal maintainer
rig electrician
ship's electrician
ship's electrician – shipbuilding and repair
ship's electrician – water transport
shipyard electrician
signal maintainer, railway


----------



## JohnandSteph (Aug 28, 2008)

That pretty much covers my job, thanks


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Right then, quick update.

NS received our application on the 29th December, Processing Fees taken 7th February.

Hoping this is a good sign??


----------



## sylvos (Oct 24, 2011)

Lianth2009 said:


> My partner has been an electrician since leaving school and he is 34 now so has lots of experience, he does need to sit red seal but that should be fine. His job is in the "list" so hopefully that will put us in good stead!
> 
> Good luck with deciding where to go, and thank you so much for you information really appreciate it.


Hi Lianth2009 - my husband is too an electrician and is aged 37 years. We have hired a lawyer and all the forms are completed and ready to be submitted this week finally. We were told it would take 9-12 months to get our PR visas from date of submission.
We are heading to Toronto when we finally get them. My husband has a contact there and apparently he will have no bother in getting work over there and then he can sit his exams after he hooks up a job. 
Not sure where exactly we want to live - only two of us so an apartment would be nice as we live in a big house here in Ireland and I just want as little work and maintenance to look after in Toronto. We will only sell up everything if we settle in Toronto and like the change. Life is so depressing here - lets hope its all worth it - snow and cold weather I can deal with - anything to get away from this doom and gloom.
Hope all works out for you all!!!


----------

